# AZPS-03 CAM question



## LITTON82 (Oct 6, 2010)

Can I put a Maggie, or Pro-charger on with this cam installed?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

You should list the cam specs. i'm too lazy to look'em up.


----------



## LITTON82 (Oct 6, 2010)

Sounds dumb but I was told it was a secret grid cam nobody knows the specs...I bought the car with it installed.:confused


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

30 sec search on yahoo.com for "AZPS-03"... second result: AZPS-03 Cam Specs - LS1GTO.com Forums


----------

